# Can't wait!



## 12FOXY (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've just joined this forum and I am due to collect my kingfisher blue 1.8TT quatro from Audi on Saturday- I cant wait!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. We have such sights to show you...... :twisted:


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Enjoy it


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join  www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## sstubbs12 (Jun 9, 2009)

you will love it they are great cars


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

FAB colour, welcome to the forum


----------

